# Disabling LED Sidemarker F07/F10



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

F07/F10 Headlights have three LEDs on the side that are turned on whenever the lights are turned on, here's how to disable them in an F series car. 

Just tested this successfully.

PARAMETER: FRM > 3060 FRM_U_EFFEKTIV, 20 > U_EFF_SM_V 

To turn off set to: Wert_01/werte=00

Default Value is Wert_02/werte=03

@Shawn: Thanks for your help testing the POL settings but it ended up being a SM setting!


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

haha that's funny, I just did this on my F30 tonight... Although it's not LED but just a regular bulb on the F30 and it's named completely different (and in a different module) lol


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

I've been debating doing this to my vehicle. What was your rationale? On previous cars I've always eliminated the amber sidemarkers (which on my VW/Audi vehicles meant changing the headlights to European versions). I painted over my reflectors on the F10 but can't decide whether I want to eliminate the sidemarkers since they're integrated and don't look half bad.

Just curious...


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

1STBimmer said:


> F07/F10 Headlights have three LEDs on the side that are turned on whenever the lights are turned on, here's how to disable them in an F series car.
> 
> Just tested this successfully.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to post this to the master thread for new codes. It will make updating the spreadsheet that much easier. Thanks.

You too Svache, but in the F30 thread  You should know better. :angel: 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=624777

Sean


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

lol Sean, no worries, it was in the F30 cheat sheet the same time I posted the above 


@wdimagineer: for me, the rationale is basically that I'm about to get chrome bulbs (so no more egg yolk in my light compartments) and that these bulbs emit white light and that's kind of ugly as a sidemarker (that, plus it just looks better without the sidemarkers lol)


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

@Wdimagineer

I was trying to see how it looked like with them off. It looks OK but like you said, the integrated leds aren't half as bad as how it looks on my X5 so I may turn them back on. What I"m going to try next is playing with the werte, the default is werte=03 and it shows on the comments that the formula used to power the lights is WERTE*2*1.5v so I'll try with 01 to see if that lowers the intensity a bit.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

I wish there would be more testing on bulbs errors and other lighting functionality of the modules


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@1STBimmer;
Good find. I'm glad you figured it out.


----------



## asiangear (Jul 30, 2006)

Is this for the led parking lights that stay on all the time when the head lights are on? They are located right next to the turn signal LEDs, right? How do I program this exactly? Will the INPA/Ediabas K+DCAN usb cable work to achieve this? Can someone post the exact steps in coding it to disable the amber parking leds? Thanks.


----------



## Zen0s (May 1, 2014)

I guess this doesn't apply to F32  I don't even have FRM module... there is gotta be a way to turn it off on F32 if your led side markers got turned off using this... any suggestions?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Your front lights are controlled by FEM_BODY module.


----------



## Zen0s (May 1, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> Your front lights are controlled by FEM_BODY module.


I see, this is what I found on F07/F10 forum

PARAMETER: FRM > 3060 FRM_U_EFFEKTIV, 20 > U_EFF_SM_V

To turn off set to: Wert_01/werte=00

Default Value is Wert_02/werte=03

I thought I could find the same but that's not in there 

So it's gotta be in FEM_BODY...


----------

